# Never let it be said an Ape is a monkey without a 'tale'



## whirlingmerc (Jul 11, 2014)

How will you be responding to neighbors and friends regarding the movie Planet of the Apes?
Laetoli Footprints Out of Step with Evolution


----------



## Andres (Jul 11, 2014)

whirlingmerc said:


> How will you be responding to neighbors and friends regarding the movie Planet of the Apes?



Probably just tell them it's a movie and it's not real.


----------



## Quatchu (Jul 11, 2014)

I agree with Andrew, I may make a comment like "Evolution sure makes good science fiction." I for one am looking forward to seeing the movie, really enjoyed the last one.


----------



## Quatchu (Jul 11, 2014)

Also the story behind the movie really has little to nothing to do with evolution.


----------



## Andres (Jul 11, 2014)

Agreed with Justin. I enjoyed the previous film and may see this one also. Evolution never even crossed my mind when viewing the prequel.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 11, 2014)

Andres said:


> I enjoyed the previous film and may see this one also



Are you guys talking about the Charleton Heston one, or a more recent one?

I thought the first Planet of the Apes movie was amazing when it came out. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## Andres (Jul 11, 2014)

VictorBravo said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed the previous film and may see this one also
> ...



I'm referring to the more recent film. I've never seen the originals.


----------



## Free Christian (Jul 12, 2014)

whirlingmerc said:


> How will you be responding to neighbors and friends regarding the movie Planet of the Apes?


Banana anyone?


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 12, 2014)

I saw a clip on Youtube recently were Richards Dawkins adamantly denied that man had descended from the Apes, ye he said that we had both descended from a common ancestor instead!


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 12, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> I saw a clip on Youtube recently were Richards Dawkins adamantly denied that man had descended from the Apes, ye he said that we had both descended from a common ancestor instead!



Yes. This is an important refinement - that we are cousins of the apes.

Dawkins wouldn't be able to tell us if the putative ancestor was more undeveloped than the apes or if he was an ape/human mix.

Another important refinement - since WW II - is that scientists no longer teach that some human groups/races are closer to the apes than others.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 12, 2014)

Andres said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...



We won't spoil the - quite clever - ending of the first one for you. I've only seen the first one.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 17, 2014)

Peairtach said:


> Another important refinement - since WW II - is that scientists no longer teach that some human groups/races are closer to the apes than others.



Babu G. Ranganathan's Articles on Religion and Science: What About Monkeys That Look Caucasian?


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks like the old original movie had white in the eyes of the apes. Only humans have whites in the eyes like that and often it's a photographic trick to make an ape appear more human. Curious if the new movie series does that to make the apes look more human or do they keep the eyes dark to look more like animals? 

Some apes can solve some problems much quicker than people but it's a bit like making decisions to swing tree to tree, simple geometric decisions but think fast, not high level thinking. And not the sort of thinking that reflects and reflects on the glory of God that man was made to do. 

So far no one brought the movie up.. not yet. I only saw the original ones in the 70's and need to see the remake one from a couple years ago.
The new movie has been getting great reviews, so I expect lots of people to see it.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 17, 2014)

It's funny. If you tell someone a story about a frog that turned into a prince they will call it a fairy tale. But, if you say to took millions of year they might call it science. But, it's still a fairy tale.


----------



## Angela A (Jul 17, 2014)

Ok the title made me think of the veggie tales song 
"If it doesn't have a tail it's not a monkey" lol


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 17, 2014)

The chimp world is showing signs of cultural evolution:
Chimps develop bizarre trend of sticking grass in ear - Telegraph


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know if sticking grass in the ear will catch on in other zoos. The jury's out on that one.

But God made a spider and spiders seem to adapt widely. Spider culture? Underwater, underground, in trees. Some can throw webby stiff like an argentine bolo cowboy. More a tribute to the creator than to spidey. BTW the new Jonathan Edwards book looks great by Simonetta Car and it's got a spider on the cover Jonathan Edwards - Christian Biographies for Young Readers - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Free Christian (Jul 17, 2014)

Peairtach said:


> The chimp world is showing signs of cultural evolution: Chimps develop bizarre trend of sticking grass in ear - Telegraph


Hmm. monkey see, monkey do!


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 17, 2014)

Peairtach said:


> The chimp world is showing signs of cultural evolution:
> Chimps develop bizarre trend of sticking grass in ear - Telegraph



its obvious that apes turned off the Evolutionary Highway many years ago


----------

